# 92960 - what modifier



## perkins05 (Nov 27, 2012)

Patient comes in for 92960 but before procedure the patient is given EKG. From the results of EKG  the doctors decides the procedure is not neccassary. Can we bill for this procedure and if so what modifier do I use 53 or 73?

All help is appreciated

Thanks


----------



## twizzle (Nov 27, 2012)

crump05 said:


> Patient comes in for 92960 but before procedure the patient is given EKG. From the results of EKG  the doctors decides the procedure is not neccassary. Can we bill for this procedure and if so what modifier do I use 53 or 73?
> 
> All help is appreciated
> 
> Thanks



If it's not necessary and wasn't done how could you put a modifier on? It's not discontinued(53 or 73) if it didn't start (so just don't bill it).


----------



## specialkck (Nov 27, 2012)

*Mod 25*

I approve worker comp claims. I see many claims that come in for follow up care. The Dr performs a E/M 99213 and offers a therapuedic injection 20610. Even if they come in to recieve a 2nd or 3rd injection I am seeing 99213-25 billed with 20610. I am denying the ofc visit because it was not a seperate  and identifiable treatment from the reason the pt came into the ofc. I am getting a lot of push back from the providers. What is the correct billing procedure?
All help is appreciated


----------

